# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  Fustlinge oder Fingerhandschuhe?

## Loris

Hallo, 
ich berlege schon seit lngerer zeit was ich mir fr Handshcuhe fr den winter kaufen soll...
Und dersswegen wollte ich wissen womit Ihr erfahrung  habt un dwas evtl. besser ist.

vielen dank!

----------


## oldyeller

Ich habe den offenen handshcuh von gul (1) und den geschlossenen mesh glove von mystic (2)

(1) http://www.gul-deutschland.de/produc...Handschuh.html
(2) http://www.mysticboarding.com/produc...h-glove/black/

Den handschuh von gul finde ich klasse, der war zwar nach einer wintersaison im eimer, aber man hat prinzipiell mit den offenen handshcuhen ein besseres handling des gabelbaums. Bei meiner version ging der schutz um die finger vorne bis zum ersten gelenk. Bei der neueren version ist der schutz aber verlngert, bis zum zweiten gelenk und ist noch einmal extra abgnht, das finde ich besser, da der handschuh deshalb wahrscheinlich nicht von den fingern rutscht. Wenn man allerdings ein wenig schwimmen muss, sind die finger aber ganz fix wieder kalt.

Letzte woche habe ich mir dann noch die handschuhe von mystic zugelegt, die mir im -2C kalten wasser die finger noch warm gehalten haben. Allerdings ist bei geschlossenen handschuhen der grip nicht so gut, da sich auf der handinnenflche ein wulst bildet bei belastung. Ausserdem haben die handschuhe schon geringe verschleierscheinungen am zeigefinger, da sie auf der handoberseite und um die finger teilweise mit glatthaut ausgestattet sind. Mal sehen wie sie sich sonst so in nchster zeit bewhren, ich denke mal fr richtig kalte temperaturen sind geschlossenen handschuhe besser, und bis 5C gehen die offenen noch sehr gut.

( Jedenfalls steht fr mich fest bei -2C geh ich so schnell nicht mehr raus... )

----------


## chrissurfer52

Ich hasse Handschuhe beim Windsurfen allgemein, da man in den Handschuhen ruscht und sich so der oben genannte Wulst bildet. Auch mit offenen Fustlingen fahr ich nur sehr ungern. Ich ziehe so ab 5C abwrts offene Fustlinge an. Hab schon geschlossene Fingerhandschuhe versucht, geht gar nicht, werd ich zum Windsurfen nicht mehr anziehen...

----------


## speedjunkie

Fingerhandschuhe kann ich auch nicht empfehlen, 
ich hab die offenen ASKAN Polar

http://www.ascan-surf.de/pages/level...olarglove.html

----------


## Hanso

Also ich habe Fingerhandschuhe von IOn und bin damit ganz zufrieden. Man hat  noch ganz guten Grip an der gabel und sind auch sonst ganz bequem zu tragen. Warm wird einem mit diesen dingern zwar auch nicht an den hnden, aber es es definitv wremer als ohne^^
ich glaube persnlich das einem bei temperaturen um die 0 C so wie so in allen Neo handschuhen kalt  wird

----------


## PaulePleusen

Also ich hab' Fingerhandschuhe.
Jedoch friere ich immer an den Hnden, da die Finger so allgemein fr sich "isoliert" doch schnell klat werden.
Habe dann Fustlinge getestet, da wrmen die sich quasi gegenseitig. Fr mich sind die Fustlinge besser...

----------

